# The Ex Awakens



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
It's been years, but much like the forthcoming return of a storied movie franchise my Ex wife doth returneth. I have gone zero communication for almost a year. I really don't care and she made it easy. Then suddenly I receive a group text message spouting on about how she can't believe my communication with her cousins that extremely hurtful things are being said to her parents. News flash I haven't talked to a person in her family since right after the separation/divorce 3 years ago. I am unaware of anything warranting this nastygram and suddenly I'm pulled into the black hole that is my ex's soul. 

Long story short in conversation with her cousin, which she began by involving me in the text, apparently my ex is getting married(from the pictures appears to be a WT drag on society with previous baby mommas, but everyone is entitled to be trailer trash if they so choose) My guess is he doesn't know the true account of why she tossed aside a 14 year relationship and marriage to screw a few coworkers, and she is deathly afraid of him finding out. I guess someone must of said something at a family event that may have been outside of the pages of her revisionist history and I somehow got thrown under the bus. 

Second part is she mentioned that it was a violation of the terms of our divorce agreement. As such she wouldn't be required to fulfill the terms as such(fyi she is very wealthy, I paid her way through med school, she pays alimony) Does anyone here think she is trying to start crap to get out of paying me the money, or is it just her trying to thumb her nose at me about her getting married? I'm super confused :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

RaisedGarden said:


> Does anyone here think she is trying to start crap to get out of paying me the money, or is it just her trying to thumb her nose at me about her getting married? I'm super confused :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


The two aren't mutually exclusive. Could be both.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

This is why Baby Jesus gave us No Contact. If she has an issue with the terms of alimony, this is why Baby Jesus invented lawyers.

She has no reason to contact you directly unless there are children involved. Text her "My lawyers contact # is xxx-xxx-xxxx please do not contact me directly again"


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

You posted this on June 10, 2013 (before your divorce was final)...



> Her friends and family have all discovered the divorce and her infidelity.


(Here's the thread... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...remorse-11th-hour-reconciliation-attempt.html)

So apparently they've known for a while now. As in before your divorce was final.

She's just trying to bait you into admitting to something that might get her out of paying spousal support.

Either don't reply at all or reply w/ this...

"No idea what you're talking about."

Either way, you should probably alert your attorney.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Doesn't the new would be husband deserve a courtesy call?😀


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Contact a lawyer now.


----------



## Kobold (Dec 5, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> You posted this on June 10, 2013 (before your divorce was final)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reread this post until it sinks in.

I wouldn't touch this situation with a ten foot pole. This is why lawyers were created/spawned from hell. :laugh:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I remember your story. Your xw is a vampire. Stay silent, away from her, and talk to your attorney.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I would have your attorney send her a letter stating to never contact you again.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

OP-0 contact your lawyer. Sounds to me like your ex-w is trolling for an excuse to get out of her financial obligation to you.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Run Raised Garden Run ................................>>>>>>


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Do not answer her. Don't say a damn word. Let her take you back to court if she has the nads to do so. Then your lawyer can happily subpoena her cousins and put them on the stand under oath to verify or discount her accusations. 

She's got no grounds to do anything to you and she knows it.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Do ex's ever really go away? They always seem to rear there crazy heads when you least expect it. 

I wouldn't respond and I wouldn't even waste the time with the lawyer. She wants a reaction from you. She tried coming back once I believe and now that she is supposedly engaged to a new "soulmate" she is probably fishing before she settles for him.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with others. Don't take this bait. You're far too busy carrying on with your life to give a crap.

If she wants to make a big deal about it, she can go through the proper channels. You're not one of those any longer.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Do not communicate with her your self go through your attorney at any cost

Just read your history.... she's lethal


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yikes!  I remember you!

Your ex-wife mistook your for a violin that she could play any tune on that she liked.

Lawyers. *Now!*


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

What does a sperm and a lawyer have in common? They both have a one in a million chance of being a human being. Use one!! Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't call her, text, email, telegraph or even smoke signals and never ever post on social media. This is her families drama and there is no longer any reason for you to be involved, don't let them bait you. If she feels that the terms of the separation agreement has been violate, she can take legal action. Until she takes legal action, there is no need for you to do a darn thing. Go for a bike ride, run, swim, lift weights, etc, to relieve stress. Go to a sports bar and watch a game with your buddies or whatever to take your mind off of her. If that doesn't work, look at your bank statements for the past year and view all the deposits she has had to make to your account and just know how that ticks her off to no end. Then just break out into a smile and thank God and Greyhound, she's gone.


----------



## tpdallas (Aug 28, 2015)

Saving my spot.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

RaisedGarden said:


> Hi Everyone,
> It's been years, but much like the forthcoming return of a storied movie franchise my Ex wife doth returneth. I have gone zero communication for almost a year. I really don't care and she made it easy. Then suddenly I receive a group text message spouting on about how she can't believe my communication with her cousins that extremely hurtful things are being said to her parents. News flash I haven't talked to a person in her family since right after the separation/divorce 3 years ago. I am unaware of anything warranting this nastygram and suddenly I'm pulled into the black hole that is my ex's soul.
> 
> Long story short in conversation with her cousin, which she began by involving me in the text, apparently my ex is getting married(from the pictures appears to be a WT drag on society with previous baby mommas, but everyone is entitled to be trailer trash if they so choose) My guess is he doesn't know the true account of why she tossed aside a 14 year relationship and marriage to screw a few coworkers, and she is deathly afraid of him finding out. I guess someone must of said something at a family event that may have been outside of the pages of her revisionist history and I somehow got thrown under the bus.
> ...


Say nothing. At some point, he either asked or wants to know why you get Alimony. So, in her warped mind, she needs an out.


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Run fast and run far, far away from this.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I suspect the husband-to-be is interested in why you are receiving alimony. I know if I were in his shoes, I'd want an explanation as well.

It's likely he asked somebody and got a response your ex wife now feels she has to be defensive about (or outright deny), and now she's trying to drag you into this.

My ex wife cheated on me 3 times, including with the guy she eventually left for. The only time I ever contacted that guy was to politely inform him that he was the third dude my ex wife had hooked up with while married to me. He replied, saying something along the lines of she didn't do that, I'm a liar, etc. He was actually quite polite about it (lol!) but basically insinuated I was just her jaded, jealous ex and that she didn't do any of that - including cheating on me with him, that their relationship was solely platonic, and only reached the next level after she left me.

My point is, people who cheat in relationships will lie about it - always - to their future partners. It's not exactly something one wants to tell their fiance(e).

This probably came out to her future husband, and now she's in damage control. The only way out is to try to pin it on you. Leave it alone.

In my case, I take solace knowing that my ex wife's husband will always have that in the back of his mind, whether he wants it there or not. Your ex's soon to be husband will also have that there, no matter what she says or does.

It's not your concern - it's his and hers. But talk to a lawyer any way.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

RaisedGarden, just be glad you ain't diddling around talking to her kin folk and associates about her screwing around and what a bad girl she is. That is correct, ain't it my man.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Total radio silence. Dive dive dive


----------

